# Fast Action S-Drol cycle



## Lost Grizzly (Apr 30, 2008)

Here is what I am thinking about running.  What do you all think?

2 bottles Fast Action S-Drol

1 Anabolic Innovations Cycle Support 


1 bottle Anabolic Innovations Post Cycle Support

1 Bottle DHEA 200

1 bottle Designer Supplements Lean Xtreme


nolva just in case?


----------



## Lost Grizzly (Apr 30, 2008)

BTW This would be my first cycle.

38 years old.  6.2 at 240lbs pretty lean.  I would guess no more than 15% BF.  I need to buy a BF reader.  
Have been lifting for 3 years now.  Some breaks here and there.  
Goals to lean up and gain strenth.


----------



## Mags (Apr 30, 2008)

What doses are you running with the S-drol? And for how long (I'm guessing two bottles gives you 120 tabs, but are you gonna take one, two, or more each day etc)?

Yeah, Nolva should, imo, be the spine of your PCT.


----------



## workingatit43 (Apr 30, 2008)

Slowwwwwwwwwwww down this is superdrol and dosed at 12mg per cap not 10mg like most are.

The most people run superdrol is week1 10mg    week2 20mg    week3 20mg

s-drol would be week1 12mg       week2 24mg   week3 24mg

if you ran this the way most would you would use 35 caps for the cycle. I hope when you said 2 bottles you do not mean your cycle is going to be 2 bottles that would be a huge mistake. Please do not go over 2 caps of this as 3 would be 36mg of superdrol and that is too much.

If your going to run this only run for 3 weeks and start at 1 cap for the 1st week and then do not go over 2 caps the rest of the cycle believe me if you are like most people who run this the side effects will be there. You will need Nolva for this and make sure you pre-load the Cycle Support for 2 weeks prior to starting and run it througout the cycle and into pct. Start Nolva and Post Cycle Support the day after your last dose and the Lean Xtreme on day 15 of the pct.

If this is your 1st cycle I would recommend getting a milder compound such as Havoc, Epi or h-drol and save the s-drol for a later cycle or if you are set on running the s-drol run it at 1 cap for week 1+2 and then if you feel ok go to 2 for week3. Best of luck and let me know if I can be of any help


----------



## Lost Grizzly (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks for the feed back workingatit43.  I havn't placed my order yet so it can be changed.  I was just looking for some feed back before I pull the trigger on the order only.  I have been looking this over for a while and want to do it right.  I don't have a problem dropping the S-Drol and getting H-Drol.


----------



## Lost Grizzly (Apr 30, 2008)

Ok the shopping list has changed.  Please advise.  It is very close to what workingatit43 took.

2 bottles H-Drol

2 Anabolic Innovations Cycle Support 


1 bottle Anabolic Innovations Post Cycle Support

1 Bottle DHEA 200

1 bottle Designer Supplements Lean Xtreme


nolva LiquiNolva from AG-Guys


----------



## llllern (May 1, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> Slowwwwwwwwwwww down this is superdrol and dosed at 12mg per cap not 10mg like most are.
> 
> The most people run superdrol is week1 10mg    week2 20mg    week3 20mg
> 
> ...



it should be 10 mg unless it is an older bottle


----------



## workingatit43 (May 1, 2008)

Lost Grizzly said:


> Ok the shopping list has changed.  Please advise.  It is very close to what workingatit43 took.
> 
> 2 bottles H-Drol
> 
> ...



Looks like a good plan bro let me know if I can help


----------



## acid2008 (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm looking in to a similar stack, but I was wondering what kinda doses to run on each product...

And If possible finding one place to buy them all..


----------



## workingatit43 (Apr 26, 2009)

acid2008 said:


> I'm looking in to a similar stack, but I was wondering what kinda doses to run on each product...
> 
> And If possible finding one place to buy them all..



H-drol 50mg weeks 1-2 and for weeks 3-5 or 3-6 run at 75 mg if your talking s-drol go 10mg weeks 1 and 2 and 20mg week 3

Cycle Support 1 scoop a.m. and 1 scoop p.m.(run this 10 days before the cycle and during the cycle)

Post Cycle Support 2 caps a.m. and 2 caps p.m.

Lean Xtreme start day 15 of pct and run 1 cap 3 times a day for a month

You can get all the products from www.sbmuscle.com and if you are running s-drol get your Nolva from CEM product a board sponsor here.


----------



## tatteredsaint (Apr 26, 2009)

Lost Grizzly said:


> Ok the shopping list has changed.  Please advise.  It is very close to what workingatit43 took.
> 
> 2 bottles H-Drol
> 
> ...



that sounds like a far more sensible shopping list for your 1st cycle I've run both compounds from fast action and u will have far less sides and still get great results from h-drol , I really don't think a serm is neccissary with h-drol though OTC pct is fine with that specific ph it won't shut u down and won't give u gyno , the only thing I suggest is add some fish oil and look into I-force reversitol it's the best otc pct out right now IMO good luck


----------



## zombul (Apr 28, 2009)

I agree you'll be happy with hdrol the first time out.


----------



## acid2008 (Apr 29, 2009)

So if I run Hdrol, Nolva isnt required.  But would you recommand it?


----------



## tatteredsaint (Apr 29, 2009)

acid2008 said:


> So if I run Hdrol, Nolva isnt required.  But would you recommand it?



not for H-drol over the counter pct is fine I reccoment I-force revesitol and even that may be overkill -h-drol will not shut u down or cause gyno , just make sure u have cycle support with H-drol do to elevated blood pressure and liver toxicity -about 5 grams of taurine a day will help with backpumps


----------



## acid2008 (Apr 30, 2009)

If I would take sdrol, What would be the doses for Nolva for the PCT?


----------



## tatteredsaint (May 1, 2009)

acid2008 said:


> If I would take sdrol, What would be the doses for Nolva for the PCT?



I don't recommend nolva for superdrol clones I would use clomid for that one


----------



## acid2008 (May 9, 2009)

> H-drol 50mg weeks 1-2 and for weeks 3-5 or 3-6 run at 75 mg if your talking s-drol go 10mg weeks 1 and 2 and 20mg week 3
> 
> Cycle Support 1 scoop a.m. and 1 scoop p.m.(run this 10 days before the cycle and during the cycle)
> 
> ...



So i've decided h-drol I noticed you didnt put the dhea in there, should i put it in my cycle or leave it out.  And I'll run the full bottle of post cycle, and cycle support do you recommand taking it a couple days after a cycle or stop when im off my cycle


----------

